# Groovy Files verschieben



## Fraenzchen (19. März 2008)

Hi, 

ich möchte mit Groovy Files eines Ordners einlesen können und in einen anderen verschieben, die Regel zum verschieben mach ich durch Drools, das ist schon klar. Aber bisher schaff ich es nur die Files in einen anderen Ordner zu kopieren und das original zu löschen, aber das kann doch nicht sinn der sache sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2008)

Hallo,

wenn du das mit purem Java / Groovy machen willst ist copy deine einzige Wahl, da die Fähigkeit Dateien zu "moven" sehr Betriebssystem spezifisch ist und nicht von der Java API unterstützt wird.

Eine Alternative dazu wäre die Files über ein Betriebssystem Kommando zu "bewegen":

```
command = "cmd /c move /Y c:\\tmp\\a\\xxx.txt c:\\tmp\\b\\xxx.txt";
process = command.execute();
process.waitFor();
```

Gruß Tom


----------

